# Reps on here



## Heath

Am I the only 1 who thinks things are getting a bit out of hand on here now with reps and sponsors?

There is a thread at the moment where before a guy was even asked about his diet a ton of 'great offers' were thrust upon him! And I am sure that's just a small example of the problem.

I realise it creates income for the board but it seems to be massively dumbing the place down now.

Guess this is what happens with so many sponsors fighting in 1 place


----------



## ohno

Heath said:


> Am I the only 1 who thinks things are getting a bit out of hand on here now with reps and sponsors?
> 
> There is a thread at the moment where before a guy was even asked about his diet a ton of 'great offers' were thrust upon him! And I am sure that's just a small example of the problem.
> 
> I realise it creates income for the board but it seems to be massively dumbing the place down now.
> 
> Guess this is what happens with so many sponsors fighting in 1 place


it's not too many sponsors it's too many reps


----------



## Ballin

Heath said:


> Am I the only 1 who thinks things are getting a bit out of hand on here now with reps and sponsors?
> 
> There is a thread at the moment where before a guy was even asked about his diet a ton of 'great offers' were thrust upon him! And I am sure that's just a small example of the problem.
> 
> I realise it creates income for the board but it seems to be massively dumbing the place down now.
> 
> Guess this is what happens with so many sponsors fighting in 1 place


What's that in your sig :lol: ???


----------



## Heath

Ballin said:


> What's that in your sig :lol: ???


A discount that BP do for any customer, wouldn't bother me for 1 second taking out my sig tho as I am not a rep


----------



## Hotdog147

I agree, but it is what it is....the board is here to make money and the reps don't do it for free

With newbies though the advice could be better, rather than a list of supps and links thrown at them


----------



## Ballin

Heath said:


> A discount that BP do for any customer, wouldn't bother me for 1 second taking out my sig tho as I am not a rep


haha I jest I jest....know what you mean though but luckily I can make my own informed descisions about what I want so tend to ignore like some other posters on here who I haven't got round to blocking. :thumbup1:


----------



## MunchieBites

Heath said:


> Am I the only 1 who thinks things are getting a bit out of hand on here now with reps and sponsors?
> 
> There is a thread at the moment where before a guy was even asked about his diet a ton of 'great offers' were thrust upon him! And I am sure that's just a small example of the problem.
> 
> I realise it creates income for the board but it seems to be massively dumbing the place down now.
> 
> Guess this is what happens with so many sponsors fighting in 1 place


Just read the thread you were talking about and i agree, thats ridiculous


----------



## Hotdog147

Heath said:


> A discount that BP do for any customer, wouldn't bother me for 1 second taking out my sig tho as I am not a rep


Not being an ar$e mate but infractions are usually given for having codes in your sig when you're not a rep for the company


----------



## Heath

The biggest shame is that some of the reps used to be the first one's who would tell people to look at diet before supplementation..


----------



## Heath

Hotdog147 said:


> Not being an ar$e mate but infractions are usually given for having codes in your sig when you're not a rep for the company


That's a new 1 on me but removed it anyway to remove any doubt of contradiction


----------



## Sambuca

in b4 reps


----------



## Ballin

Heath said:


> That's a new 1 on me but removed it anyway to remove any doubt of contradiction


Awh I feel bad now....

Ah well :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147

Heath said:


> That's a new 1 on me but removed it anyway to remove any doubt of contradiction


Was on me too! Earlier in the year, or when TPW first launched I stuck my code in my sig and got an infraction from Katy, honest mistake but it is in the rules apparently....I was told to report anyone I see doing this so I'm off to PM Katy now!...

Only joking, I see it all the time but I'm no snitch! Lol


----------



## Queenie

Heath said:


> The biggest shame is that some of the reps used to be the first one's who would tell people to look at diet before supplementation..


And still do... but when the question is as direct as that in the OP, you can't really ignore it.

Rather than just jumping on one thread, you should dig out all the other advice the reps here give out, day in day out


----------



## Heath

Hotdog147 said:


> Was on me too! Earlier in the year, or when TPW first launched I stuck my code in my sig and got an infraction from Katy, honest mistake but it is in the rules apparently....I was told to report anyone I see doing this so I'm off to PM Katy now!...
> 
> Only joking, I see it all the time but I'm no snitch! Lol


So mr rule expert :laugh:

are there currently any rules regarding how reps can push products?


----------



## Sambuca

best rep on here is bad alan actually gives unbiased details on what he does wether the product is from who he reps for or not. instead of use *insert brand* here.

thats far more effective imo


----------



## Mingster

Reps seem to be selected on high numbers of posts/popularity imo rather than specific training/diet knowledge...


----------



## Hotdog147

Heath said:


> So mr rule expert :laugh:
> 
> are there currently any rules regarding how reps can push products?


Lol far from an expert! Hence the infraction!

Fukc knows mate, probably not though, as that's their job isn't it! And how the board makes it money


----------



## MRSTRONG

Surely board sponsors and reps have as much right to post about products as members do about reviewing such products ???

Granted sometimes it is a little too much but then so is some of the members posting BS about bumming or arguing over trivial sh1t .


----------



## Heath

RXQueenie said:


> And still do... but when the question is as direct as that in the OP, you can't really ignore it.
> 
> Rather than just jumping on one thread, you should dig out all the other advice the reps here give out, day in day out


Seem to see a lot more "insert code here for %off" than genuine advice lately..



Sambuca said:


> best rep on here is bad alan actually gives unbiased details on what he does wether the product is from who he reps for or not. instead of use *insert brand* here.
> 
> thats far more effective imo


Agreed, also think @Milky reps genuinely also


----------



## Hotdog147

Mingster said:


> Reps seem to be selected on high numbers of posts/popularity imo rather than specific training/diet knowledge...


100% agree with this

Has 150,000 odd posts and mostly talking bollox and nothing to do with supps or training lol

Not aimed at anyone in particular before flaming occurs! There are some decent knowledgable reps on here


----------



## ohno

ewen said:


> Surely board sponsors and reps have as much right to post about products as members do about reviewing such products ???
> 
> Granted sometimes it is a little too much *but then so is some of the members posting BS about bumming* or arguing over trivial sh1t .


 :lol:


----------



## Heath

ewen said:


> Surely board sponsors and reps have as much right to post about products as members do about reviewing such products ???
> 
> Granted sometimes it is a little too much but then so is some of the members posting BS about bumming or arguing over trivial sh1t .


No ethical issues about throwing products at people that don't need them or don't understand the role they have?


----------



## Queenie

Mingster said:


> Reps seem to be selected on high numbers of posts/popularity imo rather than specific training/diet knowledge...


I know that's not true with GN. I was asked about my nutrition qualifications and background in training. Can't say it's the same for all sponsors though.


----------



## Sambuca

Heath said:


> No ethical issues about throwing products at people that don't need them or don't understand the role they have?


fk ethics i want referrals for cash monies


----------



## MRSTRONG

Heath said:


> No ethical issues about throwing products at people that don't need them or don't understand the role they have?


It is you're choice to buy or not also to research if you need them or whats in them .

Do you complain to tv stations because they have the nerve to put adverts on the tv :lol:


----------



## Heath

ewen said:


> It is you're choice to buy or not also to research if you need them or whats in them .
> 
> Do you complain to tv stations because they have the nerve to put adverts on the tv :lol:


I complain about paying for a tv license when I download all my stuff :whistling:


----------



## Smitch

Hotdog147 said:


> 100% agree with this
> 
> Has 150,000 odd posts and mostly talking bollox and nothing to do with supps or training lol
> 
> Not aimed at anyone in particular before flaming occurs! There are some decent knowledgable reps on here


Generally the people that have been here under 2 years and with 10k plus posts are on here for the witty "banter" rather than anything to do with training.

But then again maybe the companies just want their banner plastered all over the forum so the more posts the merrier, regardless of whether they're complete boll0cks or not.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Besides reps are there to inform people of products they rep for not sort someone's diet and training out .


----------



## rectus

I would like to agree with you OP but I am open to offers of becoming a rep and getting free supplements. Yes, my future posts may be biased but what do I care when I have so many free supplements I can have a pre and post shake after dropping a troublesome sh!t.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Heath said:


> I complain about paying for a tv license when I download all my stuff :whistling:


And you mention ethics :lol:


----------



## 2004mark

I run websites so fully understand that UKM needs to make money, I mean we don't pay to use it, so someone has to.

But I also realise UKM has no value to it's sponsors without us, so it's a balance they need to strike correctly. And yeah, it does seem a bit silly at the moment, to the point where it could possibly be devaluing the forum. Totally UKM's decision though.


----------



## Mingster

RXQueenie said:


> I know that's not true with GN. I was asked about my nutrition qualifications and background in training. Can't say it's the same for all sponsors though.


Maybe I should have prefixed my opinion with the word 'most' 

However if someone posts more in Gen Con than anywhere else I can guess their value to the company that sponsors them...


----------



## Heath

2004mark said:


> And yeah, it does seem a bit silly at the moment, to the point where it could possibly be devaluing the forum. Totally UKM's decision though.


That's the issue mate.

Unless you know the specific people to ask then I don't see UKM as a great source of info any more so feel sorry for all the new comers being bombarded with whey isolate, hydrocutz and waxy maize :laugh:


----------



## marknorthumbria

well lets be honest, most of the people replying or OP have probably at some point, applied/thought about applying for a rep job.

and if anyone posting in this thread was offered it, would they say no?

as for having qualifications to do a rep job on a forum.. i put my self taught knowledge against those with off the shelf qualifications comfortably...

I dont plug PL in posts that pop up in UKM for the pure reason that when i see 5 reps all beating me to it, whats the point? IMO first to post should just post, supplements at the end of the day, are the same. bar protein,


----------



## 2004mark

Heath said:


> That's the issue mate.
> 
> Unless you know the specific people to ask then I don't see UKM as a great source of info any more so feel sorry for all the new comers being bombarded with whey isolate, hydrocutz and waxy maize :laugh:


Thing is though it's probably mainly the newcomers, low posters and even people who don't join but just browse who are the ones that provide the actual value to the sponsors.


----------



## 2004mark

marknorthumbria said:


> and if anyone posting in this thread was offered it, would they say no?


Just to be a smart **** I've been approached on a few occasions and said no :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Can anyone link me to the thread in question?

Think Mark has a very good point, off the shelf qualifications aren't all equal and what I've learnt from the information experienced and knowledgeable trainers provide is far more effective, certainly for my training....

I couldn't be a rep, because companies tend to get cross when they produce a product and you tell them it's sh1te.


----------



## Ginger Ben

ewen said:


> Besides reps are there to inform people of products they rep for not sort someone's diet and training out .


Nail on head.

Way I see it is I'm a sales rep for a supplement company not a dietician or personal trainer. I'll advise on these things where I feel I can be of help but that is not the job of a rep imo. We are here to promote our companies products and offer advice on those when people ask.


----------



## Queenie

marknorthumbria said:


> well lets be honest, most of the people replying or OP have probably at some point, applied/thought about applying for a rep job.
> 
> and if anyone posting in this thread was offered it, would they say no?
> 
> as for having qualifications to do a rep job on a forum.. i put my self taught knowledge against those with off the shelf qualifications comfortably...
> 
> I dont plug PL in posts that pop up in UKM for the pure reason that when i see 5 reps all beating me to it, whats the point? IMO first to post should just post, supplements at the end of the day, are the same. bar protein,


No one said you 'had' to have qualifications. I just mentioned that I was asked about mine and my background in training.

On the whole i'd like to say you're right. A lot of my knowledge was gathered *before* taking qualifications - They're just a formality for me personally.


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> Can anyone link me to the thread in question?
> 
> Think Mark has a very good point, off the shelf qualifications aren't all equal and what I've learnt from the information experienced and knowledgeable trainers provide is far more effective, certainly for my training....
> 
> I couldn't be a rep, because companies tend to get cross when they produce a product and you tell them it's sh1te.


They're actually aren't a lot of quals/seminars centered around female nutrition for muscle gain (plenty for fat loss) - You may be able to make your millions with that niche, missy!


----------



## TELBOR

IN!

And thanks @Sambuca  That's you off my Christmas list :lol:


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> IN!
> 
> And thanks @Sambuca  That's you off my Christmas list :lol:


Lol - I just told Will he's the best rep on the forum. He says he knows.


----------



## marknorthumbria

RXQueenie said:


> No one said you 'had' to have qualifications. I just mentioned that I was asked about mine and my background in training.
> 
> On the whole i'd like to say you're right. A lot of my knowledge was gathered *before* taking qualifications - They're just a formality for me personally.


posted wasnt aimed at you btw lol


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Lol - I just told Will he's the best rep on the forum. He says he knows.


William is a nice boy, too nice if anything


----------



## Queenie

marknorthumbria said:


> posted wasnt aimed at you btw lol


I love you too 



R0BLET said:


> William is a nice boy, too nice if anything


Ha! I shall tell him that too.


----------



## Sambuca

R0BLET said:


> IN!
> 
> And thanks @Sambuca  That's you off my Christmas list :lol:


haha ur a cnut  8===D


----------



## Queenie

@Bad Alan - for reading later :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

Hotdog147 said:


> 100% agree with this
> 
> Has 150,000 odd posts and mostly talking bollox and nothing to do with supps or training lol
> 
> Not aimed at anyone in particular before flaming occurs! There are some decent knowledgable reps on here


Bit harsh on @R0BLET bro lol...


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> Bit harsh on @R0BLET bro lol...


[email protected]!

I've served you well sir.

Good day to you!


----------



## mikemull

It's personal choice what to buy, reps are just like your local gym owner or supp shop owner trying to sell you there stuff. You need to research what you look for, decide how much you wanna pay and go look for it.

I agree there's a lot of reps sprung up on here recently and most have never took the stuff there repping before they got the job and only do now as it's free/discounted. The positive is it creating a price war which means more deals for us the forum as customers! I've just took advantage of the bundles deal for go nutrition, maybe I'll change to another company for another deal but as stated above that's my choice.

And yes as mark said, I'd defo say yes if I was asked to become one!


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> [email protected]!
> 
> I've served you well sir.
> 
> Good day to you!


 lol yes you made me the man i am today bro x


----------



## 2004mark

Maybe someone should inform Katy of this thread to bring it to UKM's attention... where's @mrssalvatore :whistling:


----------



## Queenie

2004mark said:


> Maybe someone should inform Katy of this thread to bring it to UKM's attention... where's @mrssalvatore :whistling:


I don't understand the joke. Can someone fill me in please?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> I don't understand the joke. Can someone fill me in please?


NO


----------



## mrssalvatore

RXQueenie said:


> I don't understand the joke. Can someone fill me in please?


Lol I blabbed about the @Ashcrapper joke and got myself Ina whole lotta sh1t lol


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> I don't understand the joke. Can someone fill me in please?


Youve been filled in enough pmsl x


----------



## Queenie

R0BLET said:


> NO


meanie.



mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I blabbed about the @Ashcrapper joke and got myself Ina whole lotta sh1t lol


ahhhh nothing bad then  thanks for letting me in on the joke 



flinty90 said:


> Youve been filled in enough pmsl x


wish that were true, flintus


----------



## 2004mark

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I blabbed about the @Ashcrapper joke and got myself Ina whole lotta sh1t lol


Phew... wasn't certain it was you for a moment after I posted it


----------



## Smitch

marknorthumbria said:


> well lets be honest, most of the people replying or OP have probably at some point, applied/thought about applying for a rep job.
> 
> *and if anyone posting in this thread was offered it, would they say no?*
> 
> as for having qualifications to do a rep job on a forum.. i put my self taught knowledge against those with off the shelf qualifications comfortably...
> 
> I dont plug PL in posts that pop up in UKM for the pure reason that when i see 5 reps all beating me to it, whats the point? IMO first to post should just post, supplements at the end of the day, are the same. bar protein,


Being completely honest i wouldn't want to.

What do people get, a few quid off protein?

I think some on here see as it as a bit of a status symbol, not saying that's you, but i'm sure some do as this forum seems to be their life.


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> best rep on here is bad alan actually gives unbiased details on what he does wether the product is from who he reps for or not. instead of use *insert brand* here.
> 
> thats far more effective imo


fcuk you Sam!


----------



## flinty90

Smitch said:


> Being completely honest i wouldn't want to.
> 
> What do people get, a few quid off protein?
> 
> I think some on here see as it as a bit of a status symbol, not saying that's you, but i'm sure some do as this forum seems to be their life.


 ffs leave the chimps alone lol..


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> fcuk you Sam!


i stand by my comment haha :laugh:

eeeek h34r:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Smitch said:


> Being completely honest i wouldn't want to.
> 
> What do people get, a few quid off protein?
> 
> I think some on here see as it as a bit of a status symbol, not saying that's you, but i'm sure some do as this forum seems to be their life.


Ok so you would turn down the chance to never pay for whey again? :001_tt2:

its alot more than a few quid of protein pal


----------



## TELBOR

Smitch said:


> Being completely honest i wouldn't want to.
> 
> What do people get, a few quid off protein?
> 
> I think some on here see as it as a bit of a status symbol, not saying that's you, *but i'm sure some do as this forum seems to be their life*.


Names please 

Seriously, as @marknorthumbria has already said. Why would you not fancy the chance to get discounted or free products in an industry we enjoy and cater our lifestyle around?


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> i stand by my comment haha :laugh:
> 
> eeeek h34r:


I used to agree about @Bad Alan but i heard recently that he only chose to use Maxiraw after he realised if you say it backwards it sounds like "Nazi love" Not saying that Will is a neo nazi but ..........


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> I used to agree about @Bad Alan but i heard recently that he only chose to use Maxiraw after he realised if you say it backwards it sounds like "Nazi love" Not saying that Will is a neo nazi but ..........


have u been quiet on here lately or have i just missed ur posts?


----------



## Mingster

marknorthumbria said:


> Ok so you would turn down the chance to never pay for whey again? :001_tt2:
> 
> its alot more than a few quid of protein pal


Bout a tenner max a week then:whistling: How much whey does a man need?


----------



## flinty90

Reps have their uses.. We know who to slag off when protein

Tastes like sh1t.. And there lapping it up as if its a norse god qeens

Fanny fat lol...


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mingster said:


> Bout a tenner max a week then:whistling: How much whey does a man need?


ok so let me correct myself

never pay for WPI, BCAA, EAA, Creatine and AAKG again

I use 180g of Whey on a training day, 60g on a non training day, my macros are split 60g P per meal


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> have u been quiet on here lately or have i just missed ur posts?


I've been on about 15 stag do's in 12 weeks so its taking me till thursday of each week to be able to stop shaking and actually type sh1t.

But now i'm back to Clean Living Liam. from now on its only test, tren, vodka and dougnuts! i'll also be able to post more random and pointless cr4p to get my posts up so that i can be seen as a good rep!

oh and by the way

TPW NUMBER 1 WHOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Sambuca

liam0810 said:


> I've been on about 15 stag do's in 12 weeks so its taking me till thursday of each week to be able to stop shaking and actually type sh1t.
> 
> But now i'm back to Clean Living Liam. from now on its only test, tren, vodka and dougnuts! i'll also be able to post more random and pointless cr4p to get my posts up so that i can be seen as a good rep!
> 
> oh and by the way
> 
> TPW NUMBER 1 WHOOOOOO!!!


haha so you are ruined  good lad. deserve it after your prep!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I've been on about 15 stag do's in 12 weeks so its taking me till thursday of each week to be able to stop shaking and actually type sh1t.
> 
> But now i'm back to Clean Living Liam. from now on its only test, tren, vodka and dougnuts! i'll also be able to post more random and pointless cr4p to get my posts up so that i can be seen as a good rep!
> 
> oh and by the way
> 
> TPW NUMBER 1 WHOOOOOO!!!


More posts required please.

Oh and do you mix the test and tren with the vodka mate? :lol:


----------



## flinty90

liam0810 said:


> I've been on about 15 stag do's in 12 weeks so its taking me till thursday of each week to be able to stop shaking and actually type sh1t.
> 
> But now i'm back to Clean Living Liam. from now on its only test, tren, vodka and dougnuts! i'll also be able to post more random and pointless cr4p to get my posts up so that i can be seen as a good rep!
> 
> oh and by the way
> 
> TPW NUMBER 1 POOOOOOOH!!!


EDITED FOR ACCURACY


----------



## liam0810

Sambuca said:


> haha so you are ruined  good lad. deserve it after your prep!


Yeah mate i'm just about normal again after another session in Marbella at weekend. Head down now and time to catch up that Nazi loving William and the poisoned dwarf @CJ


----------



## Chelsea

Haven't seen the thread so I cant comment on that, I personally don't push products on people, I tell people what I use, what I think of it and I give an honest opinion of it which is what is required of me.

I feel I have built my reputation on this board by being honest and helpful where I can be and I certainly wouldn't jeopardise that just to get some free whey because I would soon be found out, for example if I was pushing a product and was saying that it tasted amazing then when people bought it it tasted like crap then people would call me out and no one would trust what I say anymore which in fact would lose business.

For @Heath that said the same people used to give out diet advice before and now they just ram supplements down newbie's throats I think many can vouch for the fact that I try to help as many people as possible....for free like @Big Kris helping him loads with his prep and I haven't asked for anything in return.

Im not saying that you aimed that at me @Heath but just remember that there are some very responsible and well respected reps on here (not sure where @R0BLET fits in to that  ) that are willing to help people and aren't just in it for free products and referral points.

As for knowledge, I wouldn't call myself and expert with a list as long as your arm with qualifications but I have competed twice won my last show and was in the shape of my life and I did it all without a coach, ive also spent years building a physique that im pleased with and is not half bad on stage at all especially as I got an invite to compete in the same show next year with prize money involved also. So knowledge can come from many places, you don't have to have competed but im sure as many would agree just being a regular poster on here and reading a few threads every day you can become very knowledgeable.

@Bad Alan is actually the worst rep on here he threatens people with sexual aggression if they don't purchase his protein


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> More posts required please.
> 
> Oh and do you mix the test and tren with the vodka mate? :lol:


Yes and them i inject it. obviously! But the doughnuts are made using TPW whey. mmmmmmmmm tasty!



flinty90 said:


> EDITED FOR ACCURACY


you can't do that! I'm telling!


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> More posts required please.
> 
> Oh and do you mix the test and tren with the vodka mate? :lol:


Yes and them i inject it. obviously! But the doughnuts are made using TPW whey. mmmmmmmmm tasty!



flinty90 said:


> EDITED FOR ACCURACY


you can't do that! I'm telling!


----------



## Mingster

marknorthumbria said:


> ok so let me correct myself
> 
> never pay for WPI, BCAA, EAA, Creatine and AAKG again
> 
> I use 180g of Whey on a training day, 60g on a non training day, my macros are split 60g P per meal


Fair enough

I was a rep for a short while. It didn't last for a variety of reasons. Personally, I would have found it difficult pushing the company I represented over others that were as good if not better. I struggle to believe every rep truly believes the company they represent is the best. When people mislead or influence others just because they are making a few quid themselves I can't really approve tbh...

Of course if they limit themselves to helping existing customers with problems and promoting offers then all is well. Sadly some pop up in threads that have nothing to do with supplements and spam their products.


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> Haven't seen the thread so I cant comment on that, I personally don't push products on people, I tell people what I use, what I think of it and I give an honest opinion of it which is what is required of me.
> 
> I feel I have built my reputation on this board by being honest and helpful where I can be and I certainly wouldn't jeopardise that just to get some free whey because I would soon be found out, for example if I was pushing a product and was saying that it tasted amazing then when people bought it it tasted like crap then people would call me out and no one would trust what I say anymore which in fact would lose business.
> 
> For @Heath that said the same people used to give out diet advice before and now they just ram supplements down newbie's throats I think many can vouch for the fact that I try to help as many people as possible....for free like @Big Kris helping him loads with his prep and I haven't asked for anything in return.
> 
> Im not saying that you aimed that at me @Heath but just remember that there are some very responsible and well respected reps on here (not sure where @R0BLET fits in to that  ) that are willing to help people and aren't just in it for free products and referral points.
> 
> As for knowledge, I wouldn't call myself and expert with a list as long as your arm with qualifications but I have competed twice won my last show and was in the shape of my life and I did it all without a coach, ive also spent years building a physique that im pleased with and is not half bad on stage at all especially as I got an invite to compete in the same show next year with prize money involved also. So knowledge can come from many places, you don't have to have competed but im sure as many would agree just being a regular poster on here and reading a few threads every day you can become very knowledgeable.
> 
> @Bad Alan is actually the worst rep on here he threatens people with sexual aggression if they don't purchase his protein


You built your reputation on here by posting about bumming birds. to be fair i respect you more for that than being a bodybuilder.

and you are right about Will, he once said to me "if you dont drink this Maxiraw protein shake, i'm going to skull fcuk you!"


----------



## Gym Bunny

RXQueenie said:


> They're actually aren't a lot of quals/seminars centered around female nutrition for muscle gain (plenty for fat loss) - You may be able to make your millions with that niche


Good god no, that's far too much effort and there are already quite a few knowledgeable ladies like Tan kicking about. I'll stick with my property investments. :thumb:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mingster said:


> Fair enough
> 
> I was a rep for a short while. It didn't last for a variety of reasons. Personally, I would have found it difficult pushing the company I represented over others that were as good if not better. I struggle to believe every rep truly believes the company they represent is the best. When people mislead or influence others just because they are making a few quid themselves I can't really approve tbh...


I believe that Proteinlifestyle's Strawberry WPI is my favourite from all the Strawberrys I have used, it has a higher protein content than other WPIs and less artificial ingredients. I can not comment on any other protein product as i have not used them.

Every other product (not protein) is exactly the bluddy same as every other company, PL Maltodextrin is no different to TPW Malto, so it just come downs to who has the prettiest packaging for the best price!


----------



## MRSTRONG

I lije bodybuilding warrhouse because of it's variety of brands so why not push choice on people rather than singular brand .


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> I believe that Proteinlifestyle's Strawberry WPI is my favourite from all the Strawberrys I have used, it has a higher protein content than other WPIs and less artificial ingredients. I can not comment on any other protein product as i have not used them.
> 
> Every other product (not protein) is exactly the bluddy same as every other company, PL Maltodextrin is no different to TPW Malto, so it just come downs to *who has the prettiest packaging for the best price!*


I think you'll find TPW has the prettiest packaging as well as the prettiest reps


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> For @Heath that said the same people used to give out diet advice before and now they just ram supplements down newbie's throats I think many can vouch for the fact that I try to help as many people as possible....for free like @Big Kris helping him loads with his prep and I haven't asked for anything in return.
> 
> Im not saying that you aimed that at me @Heath but just remember that there are some very responsible and well respected reps on here (not sure where @R0BLET fits in to that  ) that are willing to help people and aren't just in it for free products and referral points.


I would like to add that not once has @Chelsea pushed any products on me when he has been helping me

Ive never had one rep push and products on me on here to be fair


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> You built your reputation on here by posting about bumming birds. to be fair i respect you more for that than being a bodybuilder.
> 
> and you are right about Will, he once said to me "if you dont drink this Maxiraw protein shake, i'm going to skull fcuk you!"


 :lol: you complete **** this made me laugh at work!

Everyone loves a good bumming thread but every now and then I tell people how massive my chest is too so its a good mix 

I know....Will can get extremely rapey, he threatened me with something much worse that I had to google..........wasn't nice neither was his protein :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Big Kris said:


> I would like to add that not once has @Chelsea pushed any products on me when he has been helping me
> 
> Ive never had one rep push and products on me on here to be fair


I thought I told you to say that GN was the best thing ever and has ripped you up like barbed wire.............negged


----------



## Queenie

Gym Bunny said:


> Good god no, that's far too much effort and there are already quite a few knowledgeable ladies like Tan kicking about. I'll stick with my property investments. :thumb:


Ah yeah I see her posts on tm sometimes. Does she post here too?


----------



## Big Kris

Chelsea said:


> I thought I told you to say that GN was the best thing ever and has ripped you up like barbed wire.............negged


errrrm ye what @Chelsea said!!!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you complete **** this made me laugh at work!
> 
> Everyone loves a good bumming thread but every now and then I tell people how massive my chest is too so its a good mix
> 
> I know....Will can get extremely rapey, he threatened me with something much worse that I had to google..........wasn't nice neither was his protein :lol:


How could i forget that chiselled chest of yours, it makes so many girls get gooey in their vagina region.

Will really should be reported to the police. he's out of control.


----------



## liam0810

Big Kris said:


> I would like to add that not once has @Chelsea pushed any products on me when he has been helping me
> 
> Ive never had one rep push and products on me on here to be fair


Kris have you tried TPW's whey protein, its that good it can actually cause an orgasm. This is not pushing products on you, this is just the truth and i like to spread the truth


----------



## Gym Bunny

RXQueenie said:


> Ah yeah I see her posts on tm sometimes. Does she post here too?


She's much more active on TM, not been on here in a while I think, and they do a lot of promotion on their gym FB page. I believe @Beklet has been to a few of the seminars. She's on another forum too, but for the life of me I can't remember which.


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> How could i forget that chiselled chest of yours, it makes so many girls get gooey in their vagina region.
> 
> Will really should be reported to the police. he's out of control.


 :lol: sometimes in their bumhole region too........ask @Keeks she knows 

He really should but I feel like in prison he would just thrive on all the tasty man meat that's in there for him, he'd come out worse and with new techniques!


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> :lol: sometimes in their bumhole region too........ask @Keeks she knows
> 
> He really should but I feel like in prison he would just thrive on all the tasty man meat that's in there for him, he'd come out worse and with new techniques!


Also his ar5ehole is like a wizards sleeve so he could easily smuggle 30-40KG of Maxiraw whey in there and next thing we know we have a prison full of Maxiraw Hitler fans!

So hang on are you trying to tell me @Keeks shat her self when she seen your chest?


----------



## Heath

At least with all the reps busy in here noobs are safe to stroll the forum for good dietary advice :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Problem is when reps who have only been a rep for said company for a few days start saying its the best tasting protein out there, some of the a55 licking is cringey


----------



## marknorthumbria

Mr_Morocco said:


> Problem is when reps who have only been a rep for said company for a few days start saying its the best tasting protein out there, some of the a55 licking is cringey


Why make posts referring to someone without tagging the person, makes much more fun if you tag the accused


----------



## Chelsea

liam0810 said:


> Also his ar5ehole is like a wizards sleeve so he could easily smuggle 30-40KG of Maxiraw whey in there and next thing we know we have a prison full of Maxiraw Hitler fans!
> 
> So hang on are you trying to tell me @Keeks shat her self when she seen your chest?


 :lol: that prison would just be a rapey protein filled boot camp!

Erm..... not quite mate, i'll pm you the picture  you'll understand then :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Chelsea said:


> :lol: that prison would just be a rapey protein filled boot camp!
> 
> Erm..... not quite mate, i'll pm you the picture  you'll understand then :thumbup1:


I think that we have proven the OP wrong that as reps we dont post just sh1t to get our post counts up and that we dont pester everyone to use our products.

I would just like to point out that this thread was sponsored by



Rest of you supp companies can go suck my c0ck!


----------



## TELBOR

Far too many @'s missing in this thread.

Amazing how many negative comments have been made .


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> Far too many @'s missing in this thread.
> 
> Amazing how many negative comments have been made .


true too many negative comments that i think are harsh. Unless they are directed at you then you deserve everyone of them. Actually you deserve more


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Why make posts referring to someone without tagging the person, makes much more fun if you tag the accused


he means you, you ar$e licking, newcy brown ale swilling, Mr Gala Bingo, kn0b


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> true too many negative comments that i think are harsh. Unless they are directed at you then you deserve everyone of them. Actually you deserve more


Mate if they are then that's fine


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> he means you, you ar$e licking, newcy brown ale swilling, Mr Gala Bingo, kn0b


All I read there is bla bla bla,

Bla bla bla, I have no abs


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> All I read there is bla bla bla,
> 
> Bla bla bla, I have no abs


All i read then was

come on Moaty, it's Gazza, lets have a can of lager and a bit of chicken. lets go fishing


----------



## Smitch

R0BLET said:


> Names please
> 
> Seriously, as @marknorthumbria has already said. Why would you not fancy the chance to get discounted or free products in an industry we enjoy and cater our lifestyle around?


Because i can afford not to and i wouldn't want to have to watch what i say which i would have to if i was representing a company on here.

What does it really get you, 20% discount tops and the odd freebie? I spend about £50 on whey every 2 months so the benefits to me would be non existent.


----------



## Smitch

marknorthumbria said:


> Ok so you would turn down the chance to never pay for whey again? :001_tt2:
> 
> its alot more than a few quid of protein pal


As i said in the other post i probably spend £300 a year on whey, maybe to the kids where pennies are tight it might appeal but to me it's of no interest.

Not a personal dig at you as i said earlier, if you think it's worth your while then crack on but it ain't for me as there's no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## Chelsea

Smitch said:


> Because i can afford not to and i wouldn't want to have to watch what i say which i would have to if i was representing a company on here.
> 
> What does it really get you, 20% discount tops and the odd freebie? I spend about £50 on whey every 2 months so the benefits to me would be non existent.


I don't have to watch what I say and I get far more than just the odd freebie and 20% discount.

Surely the benefits for you would exist as you wouldn't have to pay £50 on Whey every 2 months.


----------



## Beklet

Gym Bunny said:


> She's much more active on TM, not been on here in a while I think, and they do a lot of promotion on their gym FB page. I believe @Beklet has been to a few of the seminars. She's on another forum too, but for the life of me I can't remember which.


Yes Tan did seminars some years back...got top femqle competitors in figure, bb and powerlifting in, and you could train with them, ask questions, learn to pose etc...really enjoyed it, I believe she also does specific training for women to teach them to lift properly and not be scared of the weights.....


----------



## Smitch

Chelsea said:


> I don't have to watch what I say and I get far more than just the odd freebie and 20% discount.
> 
> Surely the benefits for you would exist as you wouldn't have to pay £50 on Whey every 2 months.


As i've already said mate, if you perceive value in it then that's fair enough but it doesn't interest me in the slightest just for a bit of free whey.


----------



## Milky

Heath said:


> Am I the only 1 who thinks things are getting a bit out of hand on here now with reps and sponsors?
> 
> There is a thread at the moment where before a guy was even asked about his diet a ton of 'great offers' were thrust upon him! And I am sure that's just a small example of the problem.
> 
> I realise it creates income for the board but it seems to be massively dumbing the place down now.
> 
> Guess this is what happens with so many sponsors fighting in 1 place


I try not to ram Pro-10 down peoples throats.

I give and honest opinion on there stuff and a discount code if they say they are going to order.

I have used many of the board sponsors product and always given fair apprasals of them.

I have also been asked to jump ship but have refused, l was never doing it for the freebies, l did purely because l rate the product and the company.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Don't understand the rep system tbh...most of them are in shyte nick. Need to be a Fukin idiot to pick a product based on a reps post count


----------



## marknorthumbria

JANIKvonD said:


> Don't understand the rep system tbh...most of them are in shyte nick. Need to be a Fukin idiot to pick a product based on a reps post count


doesnt come across too nice mate considering these are the people you speak with on the forum day in day out


----------



## Heath

JANIKvonD said:


> Don't understand the rep system tbh...most of them are in shyte nick. Need to be a Fukin idiot to pick a product based on a reps post count


Reps reviewing their own products is the best.

Really going to keep their job long if you say it tastes like sh!t and even the dog wouldn't drink it :lol:

Like everything there are exceptions to this before every rep on here jumps on their high horse


----------



## Breda

Heath said:


> Reps reviewing their own products is the best.
> 
> Really going to keep they job long if you say it tastes like sh!t and even the dog wouldn't drink it :lol:


Weren't you a rep?


----------



## JANIKvonD

marknorthumbria said:


> doesnt come across too nice mate considering these are the people you speak with on the forum day in day out


Rob knows he's in shyte nick mate. Who were u talking about


----------



## Heath

Breda said:


> Weren't you a rep?


Yes?

Where did I say all reps are bad?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Heath said:


> Reps reviewing their own products is the best.
> 
> Really going to keep their job long if you say it tastes like sh!t and even the dog wouldn't drink it :lol:
> 
> Like everything there are exceptions to this before every rep on here jumps on their high horse


----------



## marknorthumbria

JANIKvonD said:


> Rob knows he's in shyte nick mate. Who were u talking about


Ha ha ha tbf..just rob :tongue:


----------



## luther1

I asked a rep on here recently what his companies choc whey tasted like and he replied 'same as all the others'. There's honesty for you

@R0BLET


----------



## Bad Alan

JANIKvonD said:


> Don't understand the rep system tbh...most of them are in shyte nick. Need to be a Fukin idiot to pick a product based on a reps post count


Think I just got called fat


----------



## Breda

Heath said:


> Yes?
> 
> Where did I say all reps are bad?


Never said you did but its a bit of a hypocritical thread for you to start dont you think?


----------



## Heath

Breda said:


> Never said you did but its a bit of a hypocritical thread for you to start dont you think?


Explain why it is?


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> Think I just got called fat


Me to. Better put the cake down, make myself sick and do some cardio


----------



## Breda

Heath said:


> Explain why it is?


Because you've started a thread slatin reps (not all) but they/we are doin exactly what you were doin or should have been doin mate


----------



## Heath

Breda said:


> Because you've started a thread slatin reps (not all) but they/we are doin exactly what you were doin or should have been doin mate


Mate my only issue is when new members who are best getting diet advice first are bombarded with a thousand supplement offers.

Not ALL reps are guilty of this but some damn sure are.

Whether I was a rep or not means fvck all if I didn't act like that myself.


----------



## marknorthumbria

liam0810 said:


> Me to. Better put the cake down, make myself sick and do some cardio


Now remember mate, the fingers go in the mouth to be sick

NOT up the 4rse


----------



## Breda

Heath said:


> Mate my only issue is when new members who are best getting diet advice first are bombarded with a thousand supplement offers.
> 
> Not ALL reps are guilty of this but some damn sure are.
> 
> Whether I was a rep or not means fvck all if I didn't act like that myself.


If that is the essence of the thread then I agree. If the thread subject doesnt require a rep to rep then yea there's no need for it but if it does I dont see any harm in doin what you're supposed to do as a rep


----------



## zack amin

Bad Alan said:


> Think I just got called fat


And ugly


----------



## Keeks

Some good points raised here and I can see both sides, yes there are a lot of sponsors/reps but it is a bb'ing forum and a big part of bb'ing is supplements etc.

I used TPW before I became a rep for them and would always use them as I like their products, so there's no bs at all when I talk about their products, but am conscious of not ramming it down everyones necks.

I am nowhere near as knowledgeable as some on here, but am always learning and will always help and offer any advice I can and not just about TPW products.

At the end of the day though, this sport is expensive and especially when competing and paying for all sorts including prep coaches/bikinis etc, being a rep does really help with costs, its a bonus though that for me its with a company that I've used for a while.

I will also apologise now if this sounds cheesy and crawly, its not meant to be at all, but just explains how I feel about being a forum rep.

Now, I am also an unofficial quark rep and I will ram that down folks throats cos, well, I bl00dy love the stuff!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Kris have you tried TPW's whey protein, its that good it can actually cause an orgasm. This is not pushing products on you, this is just the truth and i like to spread the truth


This is true, and mixed with quark it should come with a warning........multiple orgasms guaranteed! :thumbup1:



Chelsea said:


> :lol: sometimes in their bumhole region too........ask @Keeks she knows
> 
> He really should but I feel like in prison he would just thrive on all the tasty man meat that's in there for him, he'd come out worse and with new techniques!


 mg: Hmmmmm, all I can say is that you conned me with your offer of a 'GN special protein sample' :sneaky2:


----------



## kingdale

Cringeworthy how much some reps suck up to their company when most of the time it sells nearly identical stuff as all the other sponsors. Also makes me laugh when they hype up one company beyond belief then Move to another and hype it up more than all others, so were they just talking crap for the first few months or what? I just take what any say with a pinch of salt.


----------



## rectus

kingdale said:


> Cringeworthy how much some reps suck up to their company she most of the time it sells nearly identical stuff as all the other sponsors. Also makes me laugh when they hype up one company beyond belief then Move to another and hype it up more than all others, so were they just talking crap for the first few months or what? I just take what any say with a pinch of salt.


Hmmmmm Saxa rep up in here


----------



## zack amin

Chelsea said:


> I don't have to watch what I say and I get far more than just the odd freebie and 20% discount.
> 
> Surely the benefits for you would exist as you wouldn't have to pay £50 on Whey every 2 months.


phagocytosis


----------



## Breda

zack amin said:


> phagocytosis


You not a rep zack?

I thought you would have a role or at least applied for 1 by now cos you seem pretty clued up


----------



## zack amin

Breda said:


> You not a rep zack?
> 
> I thought you would have a role or at least applied for 1 by now cos you seem pretty clued up


applied for a few mate, but experience apparently stands for more. even if there technically wasn't much experience.lol

applied for a few when they pop up, including matrix there fruit isolate is bang on

hoping to work with wheyman soon, I like his products, pretty clean no crap just honest ingredients


----------



## rectus

zack amin said:


> applied for a few mate, but experience apparently stands for more. even if there technically wasn't much experience.lol
> 
> applied for a few when they pop up, including matrix there fruit isolate is bang on
> 
> hoping to work with wheyman soon, I like his products, pretty clean no crap just honest ingredients


I've applied myself to a company some time ago but I haven't applied to any others because I wouldn't be able to lie about products. I use different companies depending on what deals they have on. Damn these ethics!


----------



## zack amin

rectus said:


> I've applied myself to a company some time ago but I haven't applied to any others because I wouldn't be able to lie about products. I use different companies depending on what deals they have on. Damn these ethics!


yeah I tend to spread the wings of supplement consumption, but I don't mind representing one company, if they need help promoting then why not, aslong as there products are worth it


----------



## Breda

zack amin said:


> applied for a few mate, but experience apparently stands for more. even if there technically wasn't much experience.lol
> 
> applied for a few when they pop up, including matrix there fruit isolate is bang on
> 
> hoping to work with wheyman soon, I like his products, pretty clean no crap just honest ingredients


I cant fault Pro-10s supplements but good luck with that.


----------



## Milky

rectus said:


> I've applied myself to a company some time ago but I haven't applied to any others because I wouldn't be able to lie about products. I use different companies depending on what deals they have on. Damn these ethics!


I do the same mate and make no secret of it.

I have gone into other companies sub forums and praised them openly for good service and good products.

Being a rep doesn't mean being a sheep, it means you can give an opinion on a certain company you represent if asked.


----------



## Heath

Milky said:


> I do the same mate and make no secret of it.
> 
> I have gone into other companies sub forums and praised them openly for good service and good products.
> 
> Being a rep doesn't mean being a sheep, it means you can give an opinion on a certain company you represent if asked.


Yeah but you had to get products elsewhere due to pro-10's rep package being from the dark ages :lol:


----------



## rectus

zack amin said:


> yeah I tend to spread the wings of supplement consumption, but I don't mind representing one company, if they need help promoting then why not, aslong as there products are worth it


Yeah, but just be warned that they may be a papparazzi shot of you in the woods with a tub of Maximuscle and cheap whey all around your mouth. @Wheyman will go ballistic!

I think I'm just going to sign up to Herbalife, they're good right?


----------



## Milky

Heath said:


> Yeah but you had to get products elsewhere due to pro-10's rep package being from the dark ages :lol:


A few reasons mate TBH.

Wheyman can practically get hold of anything l want but why mess the guy about when he is busy enough.

Its easier all round for me to just order it from elsewhere.


----------



## liam0810

marknorthumbria said:


> Now remember mate, the fingers go in the mouth to be sick
> 
> NOT up the 4rse


No thy don't silly. I'm not that thick


----------



## just-that-ek

kingdale said:


> Cringeworthy how much some reps suck up to their company when most of the time it sells nearly identical stuff as all the other sponsors.Also makes me laugh when they hype up one company beyond belief then Move to another and hype it up more than all others,so were they just talking crap for the first few months or what? I just take what any say with a pinch of salt.


 @R0BLET Someone had too :tongue:


----------



## Milky

Can l also add l think Wheyman is one of the hardest working blokes l have met.

He does all the shows and expo's as well as trying to keep everyone happy across the boards Pro-10 advertise on.

He is also a genuinely nice guy and one of the reasons l rep his products.

Call it creeping if you like, its not, its just me saying it how l see it.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Can l also add l think Wheyman is one of the hardest working blokes l have met.
> 
> He does all the shows and expo's as well as trying to keep everyone happy across the boards Pro-10 advertise on.
> 
> He is also a genuinely nice guy and one of the reasons l rep his products.
> 
> Call it creeping if you like, its not, its just me saying it how l see it.


Yeah you're not creeping. Ar$e licking maybe but no creeping! ????


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Yeah you're not creeping. Ar$e licking maybe but no creeping! ????


Perhaps l will get a pay rise.


----------



## Breda

Milky said:


> Perhaps l will get a pay rise.


Maybe even a bag of whey to show some appreciation


----------



## liam0810

So pretty much to sum up this thread.

@Bad Alan is a sex fiend nazi @Chelsea makes women sh1t themselves @Milky is in love with @Wheyman @R0BLET is just a weapon @marknorthumbria is fat, ugly and loves @TheProteinWorks @Keeks hates quark @liam0810 is an attractive young man who is rep number 1 @resten wants to work for my protein @Big Kris is at this moment w4nking whilst drinking a Jaffa cake flavoured whey shake from @TheProteinWorks @flinty90 likes to flirt with boys @TheProteinWorks is best company in the whole wide world


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> So pretty much to sum up this thread.
> 
> @Bad Alan is a sex fiend nazi @Chelsea makes women sh1t themselves *by coming at them with that rapey face offering very dodgy 'protein samples'*@Milky is in love with @Wheyman @R0BLET is just a *zumba*weapon @marknorthumbria is fat, ugly and loves @TheProteinWorks @Keeks *loves, worships, honors and obeys* quark @liam0810 is an attractive young man who is rep number 1 *and very very modest *@resten wants to work for my protein @Big Kris is at this moment w4nking whilst drinking a Jaffa cake flavoured whey shake from @TheProteinWorks @flinty90 likes to flirt with boys @TheProteinWorks *is best company in the whole wide world* :thumbup1:


Fixed.....if my editing worked. :confused1:


----------



## Bad Alan

liam0810 said:


> So pretty much to sum up this thread.
> 
> @Bad Alan is a sex fiend nazi @Chelsea makes women sh1t themselves @Milky is in love with @Wheyman @R0BLET is just a weapon @marknorthumbria is fat, ugly and loves @TheProteinWorks @Keeks hates quark @liam0810 is an attractive young man who is rep number 1 @resten wants to work for my protein @Big Kris is at this moment w4nking whilst drinking a Jaffa cake flavoured whey shake from @TheProteinWorks @flinty90 likes to flirt with boys @TheProteinWorks is best company in the whole wide world


I'm no nazi mother ****er


----------



## Big Kris

liam0810 said:


> So pretty much to sum up this thread.
> 
> @Bad Alan is a sex fiend nazi @Chelsea makes women sh1t themselves @Milky is in love with @Wheyman @R0BLET is just a weapon @marknorthumbria is fat, ugly and loves @TheProteinWorks @Keeks hates quark @liam0810 is an attractive young man who is rep number 1 @resten wants to work for my protein @Big Kris is at this moment w4nking whilst drinking a Jaffa cake flavoured whey shake from @TheProteinWorks @flinty90 likes to flirt with boys @TheProteinWorks is best company in the whole wide world


That has pretty much summed up my evening!


----------



## DazUKM

Yeah there a bunch of cvnts


----------



## DazUKM

Cheers for the sum up Liam haha, saved me 11pages


----------



## Milky

@liam0810

I think love is too strong a word.

Only been a couple of dates and having been hurt in the past l don't want to risk having my heart broke again.

One day it may blossom but for now its one day at a time...


----------



## Huntingground

I was top rep for Pro.Chem but I think they may have shut down. WHere the fook is Geonix to explain that sh1te again 

BTW, I only got free gear for life, was I getting ripped?


----------



## TELBOR

kingdale said:


> Cringeworthy how much some reps suck up to their company when most of the time it sells nearly identical stuff as all the other sponsors. Also makes me laugh when they hype up one company beyond belief then Move to another and hype it up more than all others, so were they just talking crap for the first few months or what? I just take what any say with a pinch of salt.


You can say my name if you want.

You know what, all I see in this thread is people having a dig.

So the next time i get a PM off someone on here, I'll ignore the question and point them to this thread.

I've lost count how many times I've posted stuff to people off here at my own cost!

Funny that you mention jumping from one company to another and "hype" them up - show me a thread where I have done this.....

Jump in my journal and you'd see I use both GN and TPW products.

I've asked a few times in this thread for people so say names and use @'s, but they haven't.

Quick to judge and make comments but not brave enough to say who they are referring too :lol: :lol:


----------



## latblaster

It's about money primarily, however it appears to be wrapped up.

Hmm on second thoughts I'll add that I think it is in most cases.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> You can say my name if you want.
> 
> You know what, all I see in this thread is people having a dig.
> 
> So the next time i get a PM off someone on here, I'll ignore the question and point them to this thread.
> 
> I've lost count how many times I've posted stuff to people off here at my own cost!
> 
> Funny that you mention jumping from one company to another and "hype" them up - show me a thread where I have done this.....
> 
> Jump in my journal and you'd see I use both GN and TPW products.
> 
> I've asked a few times in this thread for people so say names and use @'s, but they haven't.
> 
> Quick to judge and make comments but not brave enough to say who they are referring too :lol: :lol:


Being fair Robert in my last post I @'d the sh1t out of it.

I knew you still loved TPW! Its like when you finish with a bird and think you can do better and then too realise you can only pull ones who are second rate. Yeti you are too proud to admit you made mistake and when you bang these second rate birds all you're thinking about is the one you finished with.


----------



## flinty90

All this being said.. I dont flirt with boys really :-\


----------



## flinty90

R0BLET said:


> You can say my name if you want.
> 
> You know what, all I see in this thread is people having a dig.
> 
> So the next time i get a PM off someone on here, I'll ignore the question and point them to this thread.
> 
> I've lost count how many times I've posted stuff to people off here at my own cost!
> 
> Funny that you mention jumping from one company to another and "hype" them up - show me a thread where I have done this.....
> 
> Jump in my journal and you'd see I use both GN and TPW products.
> 
> I've asked a few times in this thread for people so say names and use @'s, but they haven't.
> 
> Quick to judge and make comments but not brave enough to say who they are referring too :lol: :lol:


Mate you know we love ya. I for one kniw you have hand delivered

My stuff so i will never complain about your service

Even if it was to try catching me in the shower x


----------



## kingdale

R0BLET said:


> You can say my name if you want.
> 
> You know what, all I see in this thread is people having a dig.
> 
> So the next time i get a PM off someone on here, I'll ignore the question and point them to this thread.
> 
> I've lost count how many times I've posted stuff to people off here at my own cost!
> 
> Funny that you mention jumping from one company to another and "hype" them up - show me a thread where I have done this.....
> 
> Jump in my journal and you'd see I use both GN and TPW products.
> 
> I've asked a few times in this thread for people so say names and use @'s, but they haven't.
> 
> Quick to judge and make comments but not brave enough to say who they are referring too :lol: :lol:


There's loads that have done it on the 2 or 3 years I have used the forum can't remember everyone that's has done or or be bothered to name them all. It's barely brave to name someone online, just think all that have done it t the extreme are cringeworthy.


----------



## TELBOR

kingdale said:


> There's loads that have done it on the 2 or 3 years I have used the forum can't remember everyone that's has done or or be bothered to name them all. It's barely brave to name someone online, just think all that have done it t the extreme are cringeworthy.


I see.

Well when you have time mate we have some excellent offers on at the moment, go have a look   

See what I did there :lol:

Yes i'm a nob!


----------



## Queenie

liam0810 said:


> So pretty much to sum up this thread.
> 
> @Bad Alan is a sex fiend nazi @Chelsea makes women sh1t themselves @Milky is in love with @Wheyman @R0BLET is just a weapon @marknorthumbria is fat, ugly and loves @TheProteinWorks @Keeks hates quark @liam0810 is an attractive young man who is rep number 1 @resten wants to work for my protein @Big Kris is at this moment w4nking whilst drinking a Jaffa cake flavoured whey shake from @TheProteinWorks @flinty90 likes to flirt with boys @TheProteinWorks is best company in the whole wide world


No @ for Queenie? Well I never!


----------



## Bad Alan

flinty90 said:


> All this being said.. I dont flirt with boys really :-\


I've got a few pm's off you that would imply otherwise......


----------



## 2004mark

**** sake people... it's only protein.

All quite amusing really :lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> You can say my name if you want.
> 
> You know what, all I see in this thread is people having a dig.
> 
> So the next time i get a PM off someone on here, I'll ignore the question and point them to this thread.
> 
> I've lost count how many times I've posted stuff to people off here at my own cost!
> 
> Funny that you mention jumping from one company to another and "hype" them up - show me a thread where I have done this.....
> 
> Jump in my journal and you'd see I use both GN and TPW products.
> 
> euI've asked a few times in this thread for people so say names and use @'s, but they haven't.
> 
> Quick to judge and make comments but not brave enough to say who they are referring too :lol: :lol:


i made a post a few pages back in ref to you Rob,didn't name names tho


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> i made a post a few pages back in ref to you Rob,didn't name names tho


[email protected]! 

Edit - oh, yes. I read it mate, i remember you asking.


----------



## Wheyman

When did this all start, I feel so behind


----------



## TELBOR

Wheyman said:


> When did this all start, I feel so behind


3rd of October 2013, 1.15 pm.

:lol:


----------



## 2004mark

Wheyman said:


> When did this all start, I feel so behind


You're being out whored Wheyman big time!


----------



## Wheyman

2004mark said:


> You're being out whored Wheyman big time!


damn dont tell my pimp he will be angry


----------



## zack amin

R0BLET said:


> You can say my name if you want.
> 
> You know what, all I see in this thread is people having a dig.
> 
> So the next time i get a PM off someone on here, I'll ignore the question and point them to this thread.
> 
> I've lost count how many times I've posted stuff to people off here at my own cost!
> 
> Funny that you mention jumping from one company to another and "hype" them up - show me a thread where I have done this.....
> 
> Jump in my journal and you'd see I use both GN and TPW products.
> 
> I've asked a few times in this thread for people so say names and use @'s, but they haven't.
> 
> Quick to judge and make comments but not brave enough to say who they are referring too :lol: :lol:


gn are lucky to have you rob, unlike that cnut @Chelsea


----------



## Breda

zack amin said:


> gn are lucky to have you rob, unlike that cnut @Chelsea


Any news on the rep position yet?


----------



## Chelsea

zack amin said:


> gn are lucky to have you rob, unlike that cnut @Chelsea


 :lol: you dirty shoe bomber..... h34r:


----------



## liam0810

RXQueenie said:


> No @ for Queenie? Well I never!


Sorry! @RXQueenie likes it anyway she can get it


----------



## Hera

Without our sponsors, there would be no forum. It costs a lot to run and a hell of a lot of time.

However, if you feel that a rep or sponsor is pushing things too far then please PM either Lorian or me (or use the contact form) along with links to the posts that you think are too much. Or report them. We are aware that sometimes boundaries are crossed. Ideally, reps are there to offer adivce, with their promotional aspect being their sigs. If they are going into as many threads as possible just to push the company then we are not happy with that.


----------

